# TOTALLY berated by customer yesterday!!



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Sometimes people are just angry because...

They are ignorant to what it cost us to do the work right.

They don't feel like we deserve much more than minumum wage after all we are "construction workers" of which many don't even have a high school education.

And so on.

You didn't do the guy wrong, you gave him your price. He doesn't have to buy it. It happens all the time. Go on about your life and don't look back.:w00t:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

And, you could always reply to his e-mail, thanking him for not accepting your proposal, since you are very selective about customers you wish to work for. Kind of put a different spin on it.


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

TXBASSBOY,

you didn't tell us how this potential customer got your name and number in the first place. That would affect my decision on how to deal with it.

frankly, if you are including the price of the french doors, i think you are low.

be thankful you don't have to listen to his wife and kids while you are working on it.

the guys is prolly a lawyer anyway.

advise him to get a contractor off the table top menu at the local chinese restaurant.

advise him to call the worst contractor you know.

if you want those nice "small jobs" look for older people, they are generally more appreciative.

did you qualify him for yourself when you observed the home: type of car(s), lawn and landscape by professional or DIY, outside of home been maintained and painted(stained).

did you include your "lifetime warranty" ? His or yours. when one of you is gone, warranty is over!

even though the Asian customer won't hire you, at least they won't berate you.

did he see your work dog, black lab that will be assisting you on the job and riding in the back of your truck ?

is his wife cute ? obvously he is stressed about something. job, money, wife straying, kids not really his ???

if you bid anything for his neighbors, do it very, very cheap just for fun.

tell him he was "Punk'd" and your price is really $1750. ask him to sign the T.V. release so that episode can be aired.

seriously, don't ever put anything negative in an email. all negative, confrontational communication if necessary should be done in person or not at all.

Archie Bunker


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Altough it would be difficult for most of us. The best business move would be to let it GO.


----------



## 5_Star (Jan 8, 2008)

*Cheap Customers*

I had much the same thing from a lead off Service Magic. 

He wanted a finish carpenter to help him frame an illegal addition in his backyard.

In your case, I come up with a bid of $2,600 

While tempting to call and chew him out, the professional thing to do is just leave it as is.

Rich


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Good poll. I would just walk away from this whole thing thanking god you didn't get halfway through the project and then realize what kind of total AH the HO really is. That could have ended much differently. You can't win them all but in this case you did.:whistling


That sums up my feeling.
If you want to be a pr*ck turn the tables on him ,find out what he does for a living and contact him. "What are you insane? I can get a 9th grader to do that for me for $____." 
But it really isn't worth it.


----------



## works4me (Sep 1, 2007)

I polled with "no response", but if I did... I would say, thank you for declining my proposal, as I looked it over I noticed I miss bid it and should have bid $3,500.00... That way I would just laugh it off and maybe raise his blood pressure some more and he'd have a stroke or something.


----------



## Txbassboy (Oct 31, 2006)

Tin Cup said:


> TXBASSBOY,
> 
> you didn't tell us how this potential customer got your name and number in the first place. That would affect my decision on how to deal with it.
> 
> ...


I think he picked up one of my cards somewhere. Yes the price included the french doors. $350 w/o tax I think.



5_Star said:


> In your case, I come up with a bid of $2,600
> Rich


Are you saying if you bid the same thing it was $2,600?

For what its worth I didn't think the price was low or high. I priced my labor @ $60/hr.....I did say that I was doing all the work right? I'm a one man show right now. Most of my work is still done the old fashioned way of business I guess. Someone will get my # from someone.....I quote a price and normally I'll get started on it.....If something happens after I leave I'll get a call "Hey, there's a small spot you missed here....." No problem I'll be over x day is that ok?" "Sure thanks and btw I gave your number to...." I know I probably should start being more "business" like getting signed contracts etc....The need has just never happened. I think people are normally happy with my demeanor and can tell I'm really looking out for them..


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

WHO'S LOOKING OUT FOR YOU?:w00t:

Get a contract, even if it's simple!


----------



## SunSet (Dec 11, 2007)

*"Educating" your Customer*

I can not take the credit for the below quote but i thought it really fit your situation. The quote is from GCA. It is in regards to a cleaning company but it also fits all contractors. Educate your customer.



> ...I gave an in home estimate to a young couple ...told them what we do and given them a price. A lot of things came out in this discussion....
> 
> ... we discussed the *liability* that they placed freely *upon themselves *for the health and well being of these individuals for *any and all injuries* had they of been hurt *while working for them* ...
> 
> ...


I thought the author made a lot of good comments. You are educating the customer. 

These points allow you to reply to these customers, still get your digs in, yet do it professionally. :shifty:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

find your state laws regarding slander and attach them to an email politely turning down the job and walk away at least you learned of his true nature before money changed hands!


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I would write him a nicely worded well manered letter explaining how I was a "high end" house painter, and that I only deal with people who can afford the best. Then I would thank him for his time and tell him that if his current financial situation ever improved that he should feel free to contact me in the future.
In other words, nicely call him a broke ass b!tch.


----------



## StevenJ (Aug 8, 2010)

I myself would never waste one more second of time on him. Take the negative energy you would expend and do something positive with it. Dust yourself off and move forward.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

At least this thread isn't old.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i never work on anyones home without a contract:no:not having one is not the old way,its the crazy way


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

just walk away...money would of never changed hands...prob would of been stiffed


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Original Post was 1/13/08. I'll venture a guess and say it's been long forgotten.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

what year is it now?:blink:


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

I also vote for Finley's letter. (for future reference)


----------



## nail61 (Aug 30, 2010)

Did I miss it or didn't TXbassboy post what he ended up doing? :whistling


----------

